# Troy Bilt Edger (tbe515)



## smiley01 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a Troy Bilt Edger (tbe515). It starts great on choke and will idle all day long but when you slide it into the "run" position it will cut off. If I leave in in the "choke" position it runs fine but will run very low rpm's once I engage the blade. I have let it run for around 45 mins with carb cleaner in the gas. Nothing seems to help. Any ideas? What part\ parts should I replace?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

You have the symptoms of a restriction in the carburetor, or an air leak around the cylinder. I briefly looked up your model and it appears you may have one of the small china made 4 stroke engines on it. Parts should be available through MTD however we need your actual model/serial number to look that up.


----------



## smiley01 (Jun 6, 2011)

Model: TB ENG REV: B00 or 800 (I can't tell if its an "8" or a "B")

S/N: 1d047ck**71 ITEM 25a 515 (I can't tell what the *'s are)

Assembled in Mexico


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

It appears that you do have one of the china made engines, but parts can be ordered through MTD's website.
http://www.mtdparts.com/webapp/wcs/...101&catalogId=19502&langId=-1#/s/MTF2/tbe515/

Start by spraying around the carburetor/intake area with carb cleaner while the unit is running at idle, if the engine tone or RPM changes, you have an air leak and may possibly have a bad gasket or plastic insulator. If there is no difference, I suspect you may have a clogged fuel filter, or a restriction in the carburetor. To repair this you will need to purchase a rebuild kit, disassemble, clean and rebuild the carburetor. A new carburetor goes for about $45 online.


----------

